# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Какую игру можно считать культовой?

## Кирилл 111

Подскажите, какую - нибудь старую культовую игру?:D:yes:;)

----------


## KuanyshKa

Герои меча и магии

----------

Aleksandr_OK (03.01.2018)

----------


## baratr

GTA в любом случае)

----------


## pilonka

Doom или Кваку

----------


## CallU2

А как насчет WarCraft??)) Все про нее забыли!?

----------

KuanyshKa (17.05.2018)

----------


## KuanyshKa

StarCraft

----------


## AndrSR33

Как по мне это Resident Evil, практически все части, ну кроме 5!)

----------


## Venedos

Для меня халва культовая, ну или сталкер!

----------


## Tos

Homeworld, Half-Life, Doom, Left 4 Dead

----------


## Этанол

Ведьмак, МассЭффект. Имхо, ничего более масштабного и проработанного ни по сюжету, ни по рисовке не создали.

----------


## CheshirskyKot

Сапёр, косынка

----------


## renato

Тут только один ответ - Half-Life)

----------


## DonaldFrank

Самая культовая игра это Resident evil, особенно 2 часть римейк.

----------


## DonaldFrank

> Халва!


Бред что в ней культового?

----------


## MuXaHuK

1) WarCraft
2) CS
3) GTA

Без версий т.к. играл с самых первых )

----------


## nodrama

Вампиры Маскарад)

----------


## enot cloud

Для меня Герои 3

----------

